# Another Backyard Bruin



## jbogg (Aug 8, 2017)

My nephew was surprised to see a nice size bear in his backyard this afternoon.  They live in a subdivision in Suwanee that borders the Chattahoochee River in Gwinnett county.  Not sure how big, but it sure got his attention.  Now if I can just find one about that size opening weekend of bow season I will be a happy camper.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 8, 2017)

Would he go 150lbs?


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 9, 2017)

Good Grief it looks like that thing just had a shampoo and bath! What a Beautiful Bear and I think it would go a buck fiddy all day! Sugar Hill Golf course Near where you are talking about? I used to play there once a week and there is sort of a wildlife refuge between there and the River.................I heard a scream once out there. It came from the woods and made the hair on the back of four grown men stand on end. Surely there are panthers in there too


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd be a little leary shooting him. I'm sure he would make the 75lbs, but his ears are very high up on his head. I bet if he does weigh 150, he is not over it, 150 might be a little high too I think.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 9, 2017)

That is a good looking bear!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 9, 2017)

I might be wrong but we will go well over 150


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 9, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I might be wrong but we will go well over 150



I'm with Cutter.  My first thought was 175-200...  His front half is too thick in comparison to his posterior. Bears can be tough to guess in a picture though.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, I agree with cutter and Buck man. Because of the way he is standing in the first pic it makes him look smaller. The second picture shows pretty good size head neck and shoulders.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 9, 2017)

*I will say it one more time*

Large ears = a small bear.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 9, 2017)

He sure has been eating good. He's thick and sure does have a pretty hide. He's too thick to be a small bear. 2nd pic looks like 250lb


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Large ears = a small bear.



Thats what I've always gone by which is why i said small bear. Cause their ears stay the same size through their life so "smaller" more spread out ears means bigger bear.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks like a big bear with big ears.  Everything is relative.  Anything over 200lbs is a good sized bear in my book.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 10, 2017)

jbogg said:


> Looks like a big bear with big ears.  Everything is relative.  Anything over 200lbs is a good sized bear in my book.



I definitely agree, I would be happy with anything over 200. He does look bigger in the second pic, especially his head.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 10, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I might be wrong but we will go well over 150



I seen tons of them over the years and that bear is 250 easily. Look at the size of his head and ears, also look bulkiness of his shoulders. Smaller bears look more lanky than that. That first pic is deceiving.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2017)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Large ears = a small bear.



Plus when put in scale with the Cryptomeria leaves in the background and Arborvitae leaves in the foreground I would have to agree. 75 lb to 90 lb max is more likely.

He's a youngun.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 10, 2017)

Well now all we do is sit back and wait for the local news to report about a monster sized bear terrorizing suwannee. Haha


----------



## gbscott4 (Aug 11, 2017)

What a coat. 200+ for sure, legs arent lanky like a small bear


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 11, 2017)

Jbogg, you ought to have your nephew go stand or sit where the bear was and take a picture for scale.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Jbogg, you ought to have your nephew go stand or sit where the bear was and take a picture for scale.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 11, 2017)

I can say without question that this bear is no 75 lb bear. I saw two different bears tonight on my scouting trip. One was probably 120 lbs, and the other was barely pushing legal. It was a loner male (I know it was a male because I saw it's endowment dangling). It was most likely a 2 y/o male striking out on his own after his mother kicked him out. The bear in JBoggs looks like a beast compared to the smaller loner male I saw tonight. The bear in this pic is double the size of the second bear I saw tonight. The bear in JBoggs pic EASILY makes the 150 class. People here like to recite the old "big ears small bear" adage, and this applies to most bears approaching 250 lbs. It doesn't have much weight thereafter. Yes, a 150 lb bear is small to the national average, but for GA, it is a grown bear. The two bears I saw tonight made #26 and #27 that I have seen this year. And probably #500 and #501 that I have seen cumulative in the last seven years.
That is rock bottom minimum a150 lb bear all day and every day. My guess is 200+ lbs. From someone who looks at live bears basically on a weekly basis, you can bet your paycheck that this is not a 75 lb bear.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 12, 2017)

Killerkyle,

Are you saying some folks couldn't accurately estimate the weight of a bear if it was trying to eat them for lunch?

Or am I missing something here?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 12, 2017)

I would agree! Did you get wet last nite? We barely made it out before the flood came. Didn't see any bear but did manage to see a few does but no fawns. They were on edge so I figured the hogs or bear would have came through shortly but we left out just in time.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 12, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> Killerkyle,
> 
> If I am understanding you correctly, you are tactfully trying to articulate that the metro Atlanta bear 'experts' are full of **** and couldn't accurately estimate the weight of a bear if it was trying to eat them for lunch?
> 
> Or am I missing something here?



heh! Your words...not mine!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 12, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I would agree! Did you get wet last nite? We barely made it out before the flood came. Didn't see any bear but did manage to see a few does but no fawns. They were on edge so I figured the hogs or bear would have came through shortly but we left out just in time.



Cutter, I made it out at around 7:45. Hit the river, fished for about an hour, and left just as the rain started to fall. Came down a deluge of rain on the way home. It has rained like this EVERY SINGLE DAY for the last few weeks. I cannot get a scouting trip in or day fishing in without getting soaked. I came back down last night, and it was bone dry in Cornelia. 
The rain this year has been something else!!
Couple days back I checked the forecast for Hiawassee. The forecast read minimum 35% chance of rain (most days were 40%-50%) and scattered thunderstorms for the next fourteen days STRAIGHT. The highest of the expected highs was 86 degrees. 
This has been the wettest and coolest August I can ever remember.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 12, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I would agree! Did you get wet last nite? We barely made it out before the flood came. Didn't see any bear but did manage to see a few does but no fawns. They were on edge so I figured the hogs or bear would have came through shortly but we left out just in time.



We just got done with breakfast, and I'm about to go on a walk-about. It's getting about that time! Finally putting down the fishing pole!


----------



## blackpowder56 (Aug 22, 2017)

*See the tag in his ear?*

I was watching the news tonight and they said that the bear was a problem bear and has been relocated once.  If he gets to be a problem, they were saying that it was likely that DNR would put him down.  If you look closely at the photo you can see the tag in his ear.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 23, 2017)

blackpowder56 said:


> I was watching the news tonight and they said that the bear was a problem bear and has been relocated once.  If he gets to be a problem, they were saying that it was likely that DNR would put him down.  If you look closely at the photo you can see the tag in his ear.



Thanks for the update.  I never noticed the tag until you mentioned it.  Hope he finds his way back to the mountains.


----------

